# The 65 MPG 2009 Ford... NOT for sale in the U.S.!



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

If ever there was a car made for the times, this would seem to be it: a sporty subcompact that seats five, offers a navigation system, and gets a whopping 65 miles to the gallon. Oh yes, and the car is made by Ford Motor, known widely for lumbering gas hogs.

Ford’s 2009 Fiesta ECOnetic goes on sale in November. But here’s the catch: Despite the car’s potential to transform Ford’s image and help it compete with Toyota Motor and Honda Motor in its home market, the company will sell the little fuel sipper only in Europe. “We know it’s an awesome vehicle,” says Ford America President Mark Fields. “But there are business reasons why we can’t sell it in the U.S.”


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Business reasons being they are in bed with the oil companies?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

And the fact that Fiestas are horrible cars and have never been sold in the US as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

You Americans don't want MPG... you want huge gas guzzling monsters.... Global warming? Fuel Crisis? Gas prices..? :-({|= 

Leave those fuel worries to the rest of the world...O 

Nah, stick to what you like; :razz:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

This is not a political forum. Nor is it a car forum, but this is the general conversation area so I will let it stand. No need to discuss global warming or gas price conspiracies here.

http://www.globalwarmingforum.co.uk
http://www.al.com/forums/gasprices


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> This is not a political forum. Nor is it a car forum, but this is the general conversation area so I will let it stand. No need to discuss global warming or gas price conspiracies here.
> 
> http://www.globalwarmingforum.co.uk
> http://www.al.com/forums/gasprices


:lol: 

My post was only 'tongue-in-cheek'... I don't give a monkeys about such things to be honest... :-$


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> You Americans don't want MPG... you want huge gas guzzling monsters.... Global warming? Fuel Crisis? Gas prices..? :-({|=
> 
> Leave those fuel worries to the rest of the world...O
> 
> Nah, stick to what you like; :razz:


Yes, that's my next one. Just needs a natural gas conversion kit and I can drive for 87 cents a gallon... in Utah and burns cleaner than a moped. DRILL, DRILL, DRILL! Already doing it with my Ford Crown Victoria. Let the rest of the world feed OPEC.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> And the fact that Fiestas are horrible cars and have never been sold in the US as far as I'm aware.



They sold them here back in the early 80's. They're what is known as "disposable cars" along with the Vega, Pinto and Chevette.

Like David said...conversions are getting popular, as well as burning bio diesel. Around here big gas guzzlers are cheap now because no one wants them. I broke down and bought a 99 Escort ZX2 in great shape for a song. 30+ MPG on the interstate is nice.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Gary Garner said:


> :lol:
> 
> My post was only 'tongue-in-cheek'... I don't give a monkeys about such things to be honest... :-$


You know how forums are... one mans joke is another mans debate


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Gary Garner said:


> You Americans don't want MPG... you want huge gas guzzling monsters.... Global warming? Fuel Crisis? Gas prices..? :-({|=
> 
> Leave those fuel worries to the rest of the world...O
> 
> Nah, stick to what you like; :razz:


It's kind of hard to haul dogs and their crates around in a little micro economy car.What do you use? Or is your training close enough that you can walk to it? I don't know many people who enjoy driving big vehicles. Most who do, do it because it's a necessity. I know there are people out there who drive the biggest SUV they can and never put anything more than groceries in it, but for the most part people are conscious about their vehicles. I have a van that gets horrible economy, but it's the only thing that will fit my GSD and Great Dane and their crates, and it's the only thing that will fit all of my band gear. However, we also have a Ford Focus that gets 30mpg as our every day car, and 2 motorcycles that get 45-55mpg for fair weather commuting. 

So, while you might think all of us over here drive big gas guzzlers and expect cheap gas forever, that's more of the exception than the norm.


----------



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

As mentioned the Ford fiesta was sold in the North American market late 1980's. A friends parents bought him one.. Tough for a disposable car, cause we tried hard to kill that thing!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I love my Excursion! 700 miles on a 40 gallon diesel fill up is all the fuel economy I need! Room for 3 Rottweilers and four adult passengers. Or I can tow home yet another car toy or my boat and still haul the dogs and those extra people.................. 35 and single need to drive something that will attract the ladies.......................


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Dan Long said:


> It's kind of hard to haul dogs and their crates around in a little micro economy car.What do you use? Or is your training close enough that you can walk to it? I don't know many people who enjoy driving big vehicles. Most who do, do it because it's a necessity. I know there are people out there who drive the biggest SUV they can and never put anything more than groceries in it, but for the most part people are conscious about their vehicles. I have a van that gets horrible economy, but it's the only thing that will fit my GSD and Great Dane and their crates, and it's the only thing that will fit all of my band gear. However, we also have a Ford Focus that gets 30mpg as our every day car, and 2 motorcycles that get 45-55mpg for fair weather commuting.
> 
> So, while you might think all of us over here drive big gas guzzlers and expect cheap gas forever, that's more of the exception than the norm.


I love 4x4s and GMC truck type vehicles - but I cant afford the fuel and the taxes on them in the UK.

To answer your question, I drive an Audi A6 Avant (1.9 TDI);


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I haul both of my GSDs in the back of my Pontiac Vibe. 32-34 on the highway. 29-30 all around driving. Mostly highway.
Course my wife wont ride in it. Says to much hair and smell. :-k Never noticed it myself. :grin: 
:roll: Wimmins!! :grin: ;-)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> I haul both of my GSDs in the back of my Pontiac Vibe. 32-34 on the highway. 29-30 all around driving. Mostly highway.
> Course my wife wont ride in it. Says to much hair and smell. :-k Never noticed it myself. :grin:
> :roll: Wimmins!! :grin: ;-)


I would like to retire my Jeep soon.

Trying to make the decision between small car or truck right now. Looking at Matrix (same as vibe) or Tacoma. The Matrix/Vibe is VERY popular here with the money sensitive outdoor crowd. Put a ski box up top and it is a great economical vehicle for gear, dogs, people....

Prices on cars are so much better in the US right now. Despite our strong dollar for some time now, Canadian dealers are still selling like cars for quite a bit more than south of the border.:x 

One reason I am looking at Toyota is that they have dropped their prices here to match more closely the prices in the US, unlike some other companies. 

I am leaning towards truck due to the fact that clearance is an issue on backroads around these parts. Of course I do have to remember to live within my means and DOG knows my jobs do not pay well ](*,) They like to tell us it is a "lifestyle choice" :roll:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

When I went looking for a new truck I REALLY tried - even wrote Ford motor and asked them why the turbodiesel ranger was not available here. If you sell them we WILL buy them.

We also have a very hard time getting dog crates like the ones in Europe that actually fit into the back of a small station wagon.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

3/4 ton GMC truck. Ext cab long bed 4x4. Sucks fuel like a jet but man, can it haul some heavy loads. I'm a DIY kind of guy and use it all the time.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> If ever there was a car made for the times, this would seem to be it: a sporty subcompact that seats five, offers a navigation system, and gets a whopping 65 miles to the gallon. Oh yes, and the car is made by Ford Motor, known widely for lumbering gas hogs.
> 
> Ford’s 2009 Fiesta ECOnetic goes on sale in November. But here’s the catch: Despite the car’s potential to transform Ford’s image and help it compete with Toyota Motor and Honda Motor in its home market, the company will sell the little fuel sipper only in Europe. “We know it’s an awesome vehicle,” says Ford America President Mark Fields. “But there are business reasons why we can’t sell it in the U.S.”


It's not uncommon for B-class cars with small direct injection engines to be able to achieve that sort of fuel economy.

I suspect Ford will be focusing more on the Focus ECOnetic to compete with Honda and Toyota.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> Business reasons being they are in bed with the oil companies?


Most likely that they view it as a step too far for the American buying public at this time and the cost of re-engineering to suit the market is too high.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> And the fact that Fiestas are horrible cars and have never been sold in the US as far as I'm aware.


To be fair they consistently come out best in class for ride and handling characteristics and are one of the best selling vehicles in Europe.

The 2009 model year Fiesta is quite an improvement in terms of looks over the current model...


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> To be fair they consistently come out best in class for ride and handling characteristics and are one of the best selling vehicles in Europe.
> 
> The 2009 model year Fiesta is quite an improvement in terms of looks over the current model...


Sorry, the name has forever been tainted by all the shitbox-on-wheels Fiesta's I saw in the UK in the 90's. Sometimes companies should just cut their losses and give their cars new names. I'd buy a Yugo 45 before I'd buy a Fiesta... but I wouldn't be entirely opposed to buying the Fiesta if it had a tougher sounding name, like, Ford Fizzy: "My Little Pony Edition," or Ford Tenderheart: "Care Bears Edition, now with new Care Bear Stare (HID) Headlights!!"


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Sorry, the name has forever been tainted by all the shitbox-on-wheels Fiesta's I saw in the UK in the 90's. Sometimes companies should just cut their losses and give their cars new names. I'd buy a Yugo 45 before I'd buy a Fiesta... but I wouldn't be entirely opposed to buying the Fiesta if it had a tougher sounding name, like, Ford Fizzy: "My Little Pony Edition," or Ford Tenderheart: "Care Bears Edition, now with new Care Bear Stare (HID) Headlights!!"


I will forward your suggestions to the Ford marketing people... 

Interestingly, Fiesta was the name of a rather downmarket 'jazz mag' in the UK in the 1980's. I bet the Ford marketing people didn't know that. #-o


----------



## Steven Lovitt (Sep 5, 2008)

I wish the American market had more vehicles like a mentioned Audi A6 Avant (1.9 TDI). I'm not a big fan of American and Japanese cars. Flame away the only thing I'll buy American made is full sized Ford trucks/SUVs like the Excursion and lowest I'll go will be a F250. My dream vehicle would be a VW Tourag (sp?) in diesel but they are rare in the U.S. And I'm not paying $80K for a VW........ Need that kind of cash for my non dog client transport andd personnel weekend sunday enjoyment collection. British hand built before BMW (dentist wives pos cars) bought them out.................. I'm spoiled with quility build and true old school European luxury built by good old master craftsmen blokes at Crewe! If I didn't have dogs and boat(s) to tow. I would not own an American built anything. Daily driver would be either an Audi or Mercedes diesel for room...... I kind of like our not so high gas prices. Keeps junkers that are falling apart off the roads!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have been following this little truck - still not available and so ugly its cute.............

http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/news/mahindra/dieselhybridandmore.html


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I have been following this little truck - still not available and so ugly its cute.............
> 
> http://www.pickuptrucks.com/html/news/mahindra/dieselhybridandmore.html


Cool I like it!! I never could get the reason why there is not more diesel vehicles in N/A. 

I had a VW Golf TDi with the same engine as Gary's Avant and modded it with a bigger Garrett GT22 turbo on a tubular manifold, big injectors and modded high volume fuel pump. With a port and polish on the head. It made 175bhp at the wheels and 320ft-lbs of torque not bad for a 1.9l and to add insult to injury I ran that day on vegetable oil! It still gets over 65mpg cruising and over 800+ miles to a tank. Just When I punch it it slams me back into my seat and I smog out everyone behind me it is pretty funny as I pull away! 

Check this video out .. Not my car same colour and model probably similar power but similar smokey results .. Ha-ha! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73P5JX3hw6c&feature=related 

I bet the Euro Diesel Fiesta is not being brought to N/A because of crash laws. :-k


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Mahindra is also going to offer a small SUV which uses the same diesel engine as the truck. 

Another vehicle I'm looking at is this: http://www.fordvehicles.com/transitconnect/

There may be a possibility that they will offer a diesel version as they do in Europe in a couple of years. To me this would make the perfect dog vehicle.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh just buy a smartcar and get on with life. www.smart.com


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Oh just buy a smartcar and get on with life. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/65-mpg-2009-ford-not-sale-u-s-8589/www.smart.com



We have those here and when I test drove it. I figured I needed 2 ...























One for each foot .. Worlds biggest roller skate! :-\"


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Cool I like it!! I never could get the reason why there is not more diesel vehicles in N/A.
> 
> Check this video out .. Not my car same colour and model probably similar power but similar smokey results .. Ha-ha!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73P5JX3hw6c&feature=related


 Deisel prices have gone through the roof in NA. Can't figure out why other than the vehs are becoming more popular now.

In my state anyway...if a car smokes more than 5 seconds after takeoff its a traffic citation, deisel or not.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is a terrible thread. Doesn't seem so long ago that I was wheeling that 450hp 396 Chevelle down the road. Didn't pin you to the front seat....it folded the whold bench seat into the back set. Never dump the clutch withn three people in the front....seats just were not made for it. Now those were the days. Munsey heavy duty four speed short stroker. Just blow those 442's and 409's off the road. Now people are wishing they owned a Fiesta. Look kind funny hauling dog boxes in back of some of these vehilcles....along with chainsaws,chains, hi lift jacks. They made trucks for a reason but I may be looking for a second car to go with that Silverado 4x4. Just downshift into 4 low at the touch of a button and ease off the road and head down the mountain to get close to where the dogs got a hog bayed. What is this world coming too?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, I couldn't fit my cat let alone my dog in the back of that "not so smart" car. Great for visiting the folks in the next town or picking up the light grocery shopping but seriously, it's just a point a-b car, you can't do anything but drive the damn thing. I have a kid, 3 dogs and a boyfriend, how many smart cars would we need to take a trip to the beach with all of us? I have a rediculous gas guzzler but I use it for everything, hauling kids, trailers, dogs and groceries. It's my business car and my rec vehicle. I can't afford lics and insr 2 cars and I sure don't have room for a second car in my single car drive way. The only time I leave town is to go to training and it's 22 miles there, big whoop! I would love to have a small (easy to park) fuel economy car. I sure miss my dodge colt, with the seat laid down in the back for the dogs, but forget puting a crate in there. That poor car wouldn't die, no matter how hard I tried. Anyone know how much it costs to convert a Excursion to natiral or propane? Next stop Tognotti's website.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Its kinda funny. I am not a pro-economy person at all. I own a car that is measured in gallons per mile instead of miles per gallon :lol: But "back in the day" my parents would drive from Holland to Italy on a four week vacation with a baby on the back seat and all the baby gear AND CAMPING GEAR (tent etc) squished in this car (OK not THIS exact car, but a Fiat 600):










So, while its a nice thought that parents today NEED minivans and SUV's... i always have to laugh about it too. I had a big ol' GMC Yukon, and I could fit 2 dogs, and 3 passengers. I now have a nice station wagon, and... I can carry 2 dogs, and 3 passengers (4 if you want to put 3 on the back seat).

Its also amazing how much crap from Ikea you can pack into a VW Jetta too  I wish I had taken pics because it was freakin impressive.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well Mike, if that picture is just and ad...and that isn't your mom and dad looking so happy to be back to the car, why is there a dog crate in the back seat?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

At least that car HAS a backseat! Seriously though I have a daycare lic for 8. Somedays I use every seat in it, sometimes with 3 dogs behind the last seat. I'm the last person that needs to justify my reasons.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Cool I like it!! I never could get the reason why there is not more diesel vehicles in N/A.


A few reasons...customers did not want them, poor availability of diesel and poor diesel quality.



> I had a VW Golf TDi with the same engine as Gary's Avant and modded it with a bigger Garrett GT22 turbo on a tubular manifold, big injectors and modded high volume fuel pump. With a port and polish on the head. It made 175bhp at the wheels and 320ft-lbs of torque not bad for a 1.9l and to add insult to injury I ran that day on vegetable oil! It still gets over 65mpg cruising and over 800+ miles to a tank. Just When I punch it it slams me back into my seat and I smog out everyone behind me it is pretty funny as I pull away!


Just be careful using vegetable oil or any form of biodiesel (over 5%). Leave it standing around in your fuel system for any time and you will be looking at a seized fuel pump and injectors (the 5 major manufacturers of diesel FIE components do not warrant over 5% biodiesel).



> Check this video out .. Not my car same colour and model probably similar power but similar smokey results .. Ha-ha!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73P5JX3hw6c&feature=related
> 
> I bet the Euro Diesel Fiesta is not being brought to N/A because of crash laws. :-k


I'd be surprised if it was crash related.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Another vehicle I'm looking at is this: http://www.fordvehicles.com/transitconnect/
> 
> There may be a possibility that they will offer a diesel version as they do in Europe in a couple of years. To me this would make the perfect dog vehicle.


Small diesel vans like the Transit Connect are very popular for transporting dogs here in the UK:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2003-FORD-TRA...iewItem?hash=item320288198369&_trkparms=72:12

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAT-SCUDO-PA...iewItem?hash=item160274948725&_trkparms=72:12

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/02-PEUGEOT-EX...iewItem?hash=item170224582042&_trkparms=72:12


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

My understanding is the turbo diesels they use in Europe will not pass US emissions standards. Then what they have to do to them to make them pass [it is particulates I think] greatly reduces the fuel efficiency.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> My understanding is the turbo diesels they use in Europe will not pass US emissions standards. Then what they have to do to them to make them pass [it is particulates I think] greatly reduces the fuel efficiency.


This is partially true, in that some turbo diesels sold in Europe will not meet US emissions levels. It is also true that a Diesel Particulate Filter reduces the economy of an eingine (compared to one without)

However, any vehicle that meets EU4 emissions levels and has a DPF (diesel particulate filter) will pass. There are many of these on sale in Europe.


----------

